# Actors who have lost credibility thanks to bad career choices



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2014)

Every actor does a bad movie. Every actor does a bomb. Hell, most actors have even done bad or subpar themselves within a movie. But this thread is dedicated to those actors who you used to respect, but can no longer take seriously thanks to certain films. The obvious choice for me is Steven Seagal, but it's more a collection of bad films than a single one. 

What inspired me to do this was "Exodus: Gods and Kings", where John Turturro plays the Father of Moses. I think Turturro can be an excellent performer and I honestly don't care too much about the white washing- I took more issue with how the good guys were white and the villains were dark skinned or white people made to look darker. But watching him...was hard. Whenever he spoke, I kept thinking of him getting pissed on by a robot. Or standing under a pair of giant robotic balls. 

It occurred to me that his role within the Transformers franchise had eclipsed almost all of his work...and that depresses me. I don't know if I can take him seriously anymore.

But what about the rest of you? Do the ghosts of past bad films haunt some of your (now former) favorite actors?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Seeing Johnny Depp dressed as the Big Bad Wolf for "Into the Woods" might have broken me.


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2014)

Al Pacino hasn't done anything noteworthy in awhile


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

yeah but he has a bulletproof legacy, it's not like he's suddenly not gonna be a great actor with iconic films.  He's always gonna have credibility

Cuba Gooding jr comes to mind


----------



## Əyin (Dec 15, 2014)

Whoopi Goldberg, all thanks to Theodore Rex.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Pretty sure Will Smith has steadily been losing favor in the eyes of filmgoers.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Pretty sure Will Smith has steadily been losing favor in the eyes of filmgoers.



Focus will change all that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2014)

Honestly, Will Smith has been fine. "After Earth" didn't bother me as I saw it more as a failed experiment. 

I actually like Cuba Gooding Jr MORE right now as his direct-to-DVD works have been pretty solid.

Johnny Depp does feel like he has become a parody of Johnny Depp.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2014)

Cuba Gooding had credibility?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Go watch "Boyz 'n the Hood".


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Will Smith never played in a good movie...


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Seeing Johnny Depp dressed as the Big Bad Wolf for "Into the Woods" might have broken me.



It took Into the Woods? Really?!?!? Really?!?!?

Stunna, really?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2014)

Nicholas Cage; this cat straight lost his mind


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Vault said:


> It took Into the Woods? Really?!?!? Really?!?!?
> 
> Stunna, really?


I knew someone was gonna say this. 

I've been apathetic to Depp's roles in shit like "Alice" and "Charlie", but Depp has never looked as ridiculous as he does dressed up like a wolf.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 16, 2014)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Will Smith never played in a good movie...



men in black was good


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 16, 2014)

Eddie Murphy -- "The Adventures of Pluto Nash", "Norbit"
Mike Meyers -- "The Cat in the Hat", "The Love Guru"


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 16, 2014)

Dana Carvey -- "Master of Disguise"


----------



## James Bond (Dec 16, 2014)

Adam Sandler - "Jack and Jill"


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

For me I would have to go with Eddie Murphy mainly because of how big a fan I was of the _Beverly Hills Cop_ trilogy. He still did some successful things like _Dr. Doolittle_ and _Nutty Professor_ but I really miss the more raw style he had back then. I am okay with family movies but would like to see him get back to the way he was. We got a glimpse of it in _Tower Heist_ and he still has it if he chose to take on those type of roles again.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I knew someone was gonna say this.
> 
> I've been apathetic to Depp's roles in shit like "Alice" and "Charlie", but Depp has never looked as ridiculous as he does dressed up like a wolf.



How is it any less ridiculous than The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

The fact that there is a man dressed like a wolf isn't inherently so silly that its ruinous--it's like, all of Depp's ridiculous roles have been brewing and culminating to this tipping point. _Depp_ dressed up like a hobo wolf chasing around a little girl is what makes it farcical.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2014)

Denzel Washington. Talented, but he's been involved with so much rubbish it's unreal.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 26, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Nicholas Cage; this cat straight lost his mind



Classic

[YOUTUBE]eExfV_xKaiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ezAJeaCySV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jagger (Dec 26, 2014)

Natalie Portman said Star Wars nearly ruined her career.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2014)

She wasnt lying. What happened to the guy who played Anakin?  yeahhhhhh


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 26, 2014)

-Dargor- said:


> Classic
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eExfV_xKaiM[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly though, that agent is as much to blame as Cage is. If Nick stars in any movie offered to him, he should be offering him good movies instead. 

-masamune1, Comically Pedantic



Vault said:


> She wasnt lying. What happened to the guy who played Anakin?  yeahhhhhh



If you mean Jake Lloyd then he was horribly bullied for playing the role and actually had a pretty rough time. He was a few episodes of _ER_ and the Schwarzenegger flick _Jingle All the Way_ prior to _The Phantom Menace_, after which his career nosedived, and in 2012 he claimed that George Lucas and _Star Wars_ had ruined his career and his life, and that he had destroyed all of his SW memorabilia out of anger.

If you mean Hayden Christensen then...actually, he's probably doing better than he was before. Had anyone even _heard_ of him before he played Anakin?

And thanks to the digital edits of RotJ and all the cartoons and whatnot, honestly his face will live forever. He and his wife just had their first child, and he's still making the odd movie; two of them are coming out in January, one called _Outcast_ with Nicholas Cage (so you KNOW its going to be good ) and the other is an independent film called _American Heist_. 

Honestly, he's probably better off than he was before. Artistically he's not doing any better or worse in the grand scheme of things- prior to _Star Wars_ he was mostly doing TV work and a bunch of small roles in films you've likely never heard of; financially and privately, he's doing pretty well for himself.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

This thread is kinda silly because the career of McConaughey exists.



Cyphon said:


> For me I would have to go with Eddie Murphy mainly because of how big a fan I was of the _Beverly Hills Cop_ trilogy. He still did some successful things like _Dr. Doolittle_ and _Nutty Professor_ but I really miss the more raw style he had back then. I am okay with family movies but would like to see him get back to the way he was. We got a glimpse of it in _Tower Heist_ and he still has it if he chose to take on those type of roles again.



you need to watch 48 Hours if you have not, yesterday.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

it's not even the best movie Murphy did, that would be Raw


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

Raw doesn't count Mr. Rules Stickler.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

It's a film, of course it does


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

Was it released in theaters?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

yes, it was a smash hit actually


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay I give it to you but 48 Hours is still better and everyone needs to see both.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Eddie Murphy -- "The Adventures of Pluto Nash", "Norbit"
> Mike Meyers -- "The Cat in the Hat", "The Love Guru"





Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Dana Carvey -- "Master of Disguise"





James Bond said:


> Adam Sandler - "Jack and Jill"



This. For Adam Sandler, I'd add "Eight Crazy Nights" too. The thing with Sandler is he has so many more bad movies under his belt, but they manage to rake in a good profit for him in contrast to his fellow SNL alumni, so he keeps making these bad movies...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Batman and Robin ended Alicia Silverstone's career.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think Adam Sandler should even be mentioned in this thread. To me, this thread is about good actors who have lost credibility due to bad roles they decided to take. Adam, while as funny as he can be, has made a career of being in less-than decent movies. For example, Grown Ups 1 and 2. Both are terribad quality and yet they seem to had attracted a fair amount of people.

If you ask me, someone who should be mentioned is Gerard Butler. Aside from 300, he has had some pretty lackluster roles, specifically that one movie that he was in with Jennifer Aniston. Speaking of which, she also has a history of making bad career choices imo.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

Is it me or did Kristin Kreuk's career take a dive after she starred in _Street Fighter The Legend of Chun Li_?

.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 27, 2014)

Russell Crowe - From LA confidential, Insider, Gladiator, Beautiful Mind to completely forgettable movies and roles.

Honorable mentions : Colin Farrell, Johnny Depp, Robert De Niro


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2014)

Mike Myers has been in more shitty movies than good movies lately, starting with the Cat in the Hat, and especially the one about the guru guy. God, what a turd. On the other hand, Shrek and Austin Powers are epic, and Wayne's World is classic.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2014)

Adam Sandler.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2014)

Taleran said:


> you need to watch 48 Hours if you have not, yesterday.



Oddly I never have actually seen this. Even more odd is that I own it. I randomly bought it one day and it was lost in my collection. 



Parallax said:


> it's not even the best movie Murphy did, that would be Raw



Raw is great but I still prefer Beverly Hills Cop. Not really comparable though since one isn't really a movie. At least not in the traditional sense.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Adam Sandler.



Yeah, we can all agree that he has made a mockery of his own career with all the movies that he continues to make.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 3, 2015)

Katherine Heigl,

Then again, it's questionable if she was ever a "good" actress. But all of those shit movies where she literally plays the same dumb bitch certainly didn't help.


----------

